# Username Change



## Vex Overmind (Jul 23, 2016)

Is it possible for me to change my username to something else? Not trying to force anything on any of the staff, but I feel like I could need a little bit of change.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 23, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/read-before-asking-for-a-name-change.20758/


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jul 23, 2016)

brb searching furaffinity for accounts named "vex overmind"


----------



## The Fool (Jul 23, 2016)

Vex Overmind said:


> Not trying to force anything on any of the staff



No man, you gotta put your foot down. Those worthless mods need to listen to YOU, you gotta put them in their place.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Jul 24, 2016)

Nope, not possible for you. You're nowhere near popular enough.


----------



## DZ 305 (Jul 24, 2016)

He probably used an email that isn't just for junk I bet...


----------



## lolwut (Jul 24, 2016)

Philosophy 农民 said:


> brb searching furaffinity for accounts named "vex overmind"


And? Don't leave us hanging.


----------

